# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Мультимедиа >  Как работать с InfraRecorder-ом

## ollz

На компьютере с Виндовс 7 записываю данные (или музыку) на SD-RW или на DVD-RW при помощи infrarecorder. На этом же компьютере они читаются. Но мне нужно это читать на другом компьютере - старом, с Виндовс 95. Он этот записанный диск вообще не видит. Но другие диски СД, с записанной музыкой на Виндовс 7 видит и воспроизводит. Что здесь не так?
А вообще мне нужно на компьютер с Виндовс 95 установить программу ACDSee для просмотра фотографий. Вот и хотел с компьютера с Виндовс 7 перенести программу на компьютер с Виндовс 95 при помощи СД. Как сделать?

----------


## ser-master

Дружище, боюсь ниже хрюши (ХР) ACDSee не встанет. И где вообще еще работает виндовс 95? Ну а если все же есть желание попробовать, попробуй при записи на диск выбрать старую кодировку ISO9660

----------


## Cheechako

> ...читать на другом компьютере - старом, с Виндовс 95. Он этот записанный диск вообще не видит...





> CD-RW...формат был представлен в 1997 году...


 :)
 Если привод там тех же времён, то он в принципе не может видеть RW-диски (тем более, DVD), да и совместимость никто не отменял: ISO 9660.
Для просмотра/некоей трансформации изображений я бы воспользовался старыми версиями IrfanView - Win 95 поддерживались до версии 4.28 включительно (если не ошибаюсь).
Для передачи файлов (если есть локальная сеть) на Win7 можно поднять ftp-сервер (например, FileZilla), клиента для Win95 найти нетрудно - будет много быстрее, чем диски записывать.

----------

